# My tablet charging backwards



## minecraftguy342

Hello TSF,

I have an Android tablet Lenovo A-3000H with Android 4.2.2. This tablet experience this charging issue for a long time ago.
My tablet is charging backward from 18% to 14% and now it stuck at 14% and it still CHARGING. Im using the wall outlet and use the charger cable that came with this tablet when im charging it. Any ideas?


----------



## minecraftguy342

Need help fast!!! My battery decrease to 12% and im still charging this tablet.. I dont know what i should do....


----------



## minecraftguy342

Specs here...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Does the device say that it is actually charging?

Have you tried a different wall outlet in your house?


----------



## minecraftguy342

Yeah it says that its charging. All my wall outlet seems to give the same thing, i think the problem is from the tablet.

My tablet charged well yesterday, thats why i reply late.

But now im charging and the battery now 27% fall to 16% rapidly just in 2 minutes.

I dont know what I should do...

EDIT: Now the battery decrease to 14%.....


----------



## minecraftguy342

Hmm... Well it seems like the problem is solved. And heres why the problem happens:

Its the charger itself. If you place the USB cable incorrectly in the AC adapter, it will toggle the USB charging mode, makes it slower to charge. If you placed it correctly, it will toggle AC charging mode. I just find this out when i go to settings.

Btw, thanks for the help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I would recommend you contact about Lenovo for this one.

Either the device is going bad or the wall charger is not powerful enough.


----------

